# Hecht zubereiten



## Dorschjäger (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte bitte mal nachfragen, ob jemand von euch das Rezept" Hecht badisch " kennt ?

Da soll man etwas geräuchertes Bauchfleisch darauf tun.

Gebt mir bitte einige Tipps.

Danke

Dorschjäger  #h  #h  #h


----------



## KampfKater (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht zubereiten*

hallo

ich hab dazu folgendes rezept im web gefunden:

Hecht nach Badener-Art

1 Hecht (ca. 1,5 kg)
Zitronensaft
Salz
Pfeffer
1 Zwiebel
1 Esslöffel Kapern
1 Sardellenfilet
1 Bund Petersilie
200 g Saure Sahne
1/8 l Weißwein
125 g geriebener Emmentaler

Den ausgenommenen Hecht schuppen, waschen, mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und 20 Min. ziehen lassen. Innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer einreiben. Zwiebel, Kapern, Sardellenfilet und Petersilienröschen hacken und mit der sauren Sahne verrühren. Den Wein in eine Auflaufform gießen. Den Hecht in Schwimmstellung in die Form setzen (feuerfeste Tasse in die Bauchhöhle, damit der Fisch steht). Mit der Sahnemischung bestreichen und im Backofen garen. 15 Min. vor Ende der Garzeit mit Käse bestreuen. 
Dauer: 160-180°, 2. Schiebeleiste v.u., im Umluftbackofen rund 60 Minuten. 
Beilagen: Petersilienkartoffeln, grüner Salat 

ist aber nichts mit bauchfleisch dabei

gruß
robert


----------



## KampfKater (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht zubereiten*

ers gibt allerdings da noch eine zweite art im www für badischen hecht

Hecht, badische Art 


Vorbereitung: 15 Minuten 
Zubereitung: 40 Minuten 
Menge 6 Personen 


Zutaten: Hecht 
  Salz 
  Pfeffer, weiß 
  Cayennepfeffer 
100 g Butter oder Margarine 
300 g durchwachsenen Speck 
1/8 L Weißwein 
2 EL Semmelbrösel, ca. 30 g 
1/1 TL Fleischextrakt 
1 Becher saure Sahne (100 g) 


Der Hecht wird ausgenommen und geschuppt. Unter kaltem Wasser abspülen und trockentupfen. Den Hecht innen salzen.
Die Haut wird nicht abgezogen, da hierdurch das Fleisch saftiger bleibt.
Den Hecht mit dünnen Scheiben Speck (insgesamt 100g) belegen. Der übrige Speck wird in kleine Würfel geschnitten und in der Fettpfanne glasig gebraten. Dann den Fisch reingeben. Mit in der Pfanne zerlassener Butter oder Margarine übergießen. Fettpfanne in den vorgeheizten Ofen schieben.
Garzeit: 30 Minuten, Elektroherd: 220 Grad, Gasherd: Stufe 5 oder ½ große Flamme.
Alle 10 Minuten mit dem Bratfond übergießen. Nach 20 Minuten den Weißwein zugießen. Aus dem Ofen nehmen und mit den Semmelbröseln bestreuen.
Noch mal für 4 Minuten in den Ofen schieben und überkrusten lassen. Fisch aus der Pfanne nehmen und auf einer vorgewärmten Platte anrichten und warm stellen.
Fleischextrakt in die Soße rühren. Dann die saure Sahne hinzugeben. Mit weißem Pfeffer und Cayennepfeffer würzen und getrennt zum Fisch servieren. Wenn nötig, das Fett abschöpfen. 


Beilagen: Petersilienkartoffeln mit Butter und Gurkensalat 

gruß
robert


----------



## Dorschjäger (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht zubereiten*

Danke KampfKater für die Rezepteinstellung.

Dorschjäger


----------

